# Ibooks - Marquer comme lu + Résumé



## jbonbeurre (26 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Comment faut il faire pour marquer un livre comme lu afin de le repérer dans sa bibliothèque ?  

Comment ajouter un résumé à un ebook ?

Merci


----------



## Gwen (26 Juin 2011)

Pour le marquer comme lu, il suffit de l'ouvrir et de se rendre à la dernière page du livre.

Pour le résumé, je ne sais pas si c'est ce que tu cherches, mais tu peux éditer le fichier et écrire ce que tu souhaites dans la partie description. Pour cela, fais afficher les informations dans iTunes pour ce fichier.


----------



## jbonbeurre (26 Juin 2011)

Merci. Je vais esayer


----------

